# Norton Ghost - zurückgespieltes Image startet nicht

## Ranziger Pansen

Hallo Gentoo-User,

nach einiger Bastelei am Gentoo funktionierte der Konqueror nicht mehr. Da ich regelmäßig ein Image erstelle, wollte ich einfach eins zurückspielen.

Ich benutzte Norton Ghost 2003, welches ich regelmäßig für Windows-Partitionen verwende. Von meiner Gentoo Platte konnte ich ohne Fehler ein Image erzeugen. Das Zurückspielen ging auch ohne Probleme. Nach dem Rechnerstart kann ich im Grub noch mein Gentoo aufrufen, welches auch zu starten beginnt. Das ganze geht bis zu dem Punkt gut, wo das Filesystem mit "fsck" gecheckt wird. Danach kommt das

```

checking root filesystem

/dev/hda3: Resize inode not valid

Filesystem couldn't fixed :(
```

Mir wird angeboten mich einzuloggen und mit "fsck" die Partition zu reparieren. Das gelingt aber nicht.

Muß ich jetzt wieder wochenlang installieren und compilieren?

Ist Ghost etwa nicht für Linux Filesysteme geeignet?

Welches Imageprogramm empfehlt Ihr mir?

Schöne Grüsse

----------

## c_m

nen backup unter linux machste am besten mit tar/rsync und dd fürn bootsector.

wenns FS hin is dürfte es schwierig werden ;-(

----------

## Max Steel

ICh empfehle dir den Befehl mkdir /imagepartition && mount /dev/?d?? /imagepartition && dd if=/dev/?d?? of=/imagepartition/?d??.img von einer knoppix/Kanotix oder ähnlichem heraus aus.

----------

## c_m

Maxt aber nur dann sinn, wenn er wirklich eins zu eins sichern will. Und nimmt vorallem verhältnismäßig viel Platz weg.

Nen einfaches Tarball wäre sehr änlich ner STage3 installation, nur, dass alles schon so weit eingerichtet ist. Müsstest halt lediglich den bootsektor neu schreiben (oder einfach grub neu installieren, was ne sache von ner knappen minute ist).

Außerdem kannst du so auch ggf noch umpartitionieren.

//EDIT: btw geht ein rsync-Backup wesentlich schneller als ein dd. In der Firma haben wir damit schon mehrere Kisten umgezogen auf andere Hardware (war da allerdings auch nen SuSE und kein gentoo)

----------

## Max Steel

hmm okay, stimmt.

----------

## Ranziger Pansen

ich danke für Eure Tips und werd mich mal an die Neuinstallation machen   :Confused: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Ranziger Pansen wrote:*   

> ich danke für Eure Tips und werd mich mal an die Neuinstallation machen  

 

Beschreib doch einfach einmal WARUM dir das reparieren mit fsk nicht gelingt.

 *Quote:*   

> Mir wird angeboten mich einzuloggen und mit "fsck" die Partition zu reparieren. Das gelingt aber nicht. 

 

Kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Passiert nichts? Stürzt dein System ab? Welche Optionen verwendest du?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

